# What's a good age to get kids started on Dragonlance first 3 books?



## Emirikol (Dec 19, 2007)

Got kids that read now..  what's a good age to get kids started on Dragonlance first 3 books?

jh


----------



## Mallus (Dec 19, 2007)

About the same age you get them started on cigarettes.


(how about giving the kids Leguin's A Wizard of Earthsea instead?)


----------



## Agamon (Dec 19, 2007)

I read them at 13.  I got them for my 12 year old nephew for his birthday last summer.  He enjoyed them.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Dec 19, 2007)

I started them at 13 as well... of course that's when they were being written.  

Depending on the kid maybe as early as 10ish. How old are the children in question?


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 19, 2007)

About as young as 10-11 years.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 19, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> About as young as 10-11 years.



 What he said.


----------



## BadMojo (Dec 19, 2007)

Mallus said:
			
		

> About the same age you get them started on cigarettes.




Four?

Errr, anyway, I'm too old to have started with Dragonlance as my first fantasy books, but I'm pretty sure  I read Lloyd Alexander's books, then moved to Brook's Shanara books and finally Dragonlance when I was about 10 or 11.

I didn't have any problem reading them at that age and enjoyed them more than Terry Brooks's Shanara stuff.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Jan 7, 2008)

Old thread, I know.

I was online looking to buy new copies of Chronicles for myself and saw that there are 'young reader' versions of the stories. Not sure just _how_ young but might be something to look into.

http://www.amazon.com/Rumor-Dragons...r_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1199741321&sr=8-19

The Sovereign Press online store also sells a set of all six for $32.00.

https://ssl.perfora.net/s112415939....nid=15478297597532b/shopdata/index.shopscript


----------

